# My giant Hygrophila



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

My giant Hygrophila plant:




























Tank height is 60 cm.

This plant is 70-80 cm.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks very healthy!. What does it look like underwater?


----------



## lillilmike (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd ask the same question.


----------

